# ST Bernard Puppy - Apparent Food Allergies



## jccrider69 (Jan 7, 2010)

We have 5 Dogs, 2 Yorkies, 2 Border Collie/ Aussie mix (they are Mom and 5 month old baby from her) and lastly a 6 month old St. Bernard puppy. The St. Bernard is my daughters who has recently moved back home. when she arrived we were shocked at the scabs and sores on him and took him to our vet. The vet is saying it is food allergies to what he is eating. All of our other dogs are onPurina Healthy Morsel lamb&Rice, and have been with no problems for years. The vet has said that we need to put Butch (St Bernard) on a special brand that is $60.00 a 40lb bag. We cannot afford that. Any other suggestions, we would hate to get rid of him.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the "special brand" Science Diet? 'Cuz IMO that's one of the worst foods out there. It's full of corn and a bunch of other stuff that's not appropriate for a dog. Plus, it's a rip-off. Most vets seem to push this stuff, though. But the main reason is that Hills (the company that makes SD) provides funding to vet schools. Coincidence??? Hmmm...

My top suggestion would be to go completely raw. It is the natural way for dogs to eat and very cost effective too. I think you'll immediately see a turn in the puppy's condition. Jump on over to the raw section of this forum and check out some of the information posted there.

My next suggestion is to go for a good grain-free food. I think that Orijen and EVO are the best, but still a bit pricey. Prices vary all over the place, so I would check your pet store to see if it falls in your price range. If not, I'm sure others will have some suggestions for you.

Regardless of what you choose, keep us posted on Puppy's progress! :smile:

Richelle


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The purina stuff is garbage. So is the special brand your vet wants to sell you (Probably Science Diet). If I fed kibble it would be either EVO or Orijen. With any kibble, the higher the protein the better and the lower the carbs the better. I'm sure you will get other brand name suggestions. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Evo has the lowest carbs and highest protein out there. The downside is that it's a bit pricey... :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I take that back, Evo isn't formulated for puppies... :biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I *think* that you can use taste of the wild for puppies.
it is an awesome price and is very good for dogs with possible allergies.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Grain free Canidae is also a good option, and I don't think it's quite as expensive.


----------

